
Medieval Knights Fighting Snails - vinchuco
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/why-were-medieval-knights-always-fighting-snails-1728888/?no-ist
======
DerekL
Reminds me of a deleted animated scene from “Monty Python and the Holy Grail”.
[https://youtu.be/1oGpR_TP7ME?t=397](https://youtu.be/1oGpR_TP7ME?t=397)

